# 2010 MECA Finals



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Who is planning on attending MECA Finals in Lebanon (Nashville) TN in October?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I plan on attending and hopefully competing if I can get enough points in time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> I plan on attending and hopefully competing if I can get enough points in time.


x2.
I need to hit a few shows to get the points. If not, I'll be there as an attendee. 

Let's all share a room! :surprised:


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I should have the necessary points by Sept, then I will probably take a vacation and drive out.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there hopefully, if money holds out. I'll have the necessary points after this weekend. Then its just tune up shows til then. I also plan on being at TN state finals.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll be there, I was hoping to have my points this past weekend but my car decided it didnt want to make the trip so I had to pass.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I will be there I hope. I am so close in points and I hope to be super rockin at The Vinny. Everyone be prepared!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Still not sure if Ill be there or not. I really hate this new car for sound quality. This is the worst speaker locations in history so if I cant get this thing sounding good, I wont bother. 

Then there's the points. They upped it to 40 points this year to get more turnout at shows later in the year so gonna be tough since I got a late start this year. Im doing the Crossville show this weekend and the Huntsville show next month (Vinny keeps scheduling his show on my boy's birthday so I cant do his again) and then one state finals. If I can pull out a win in these shows (assuming I dont get hosed by some noise nazi judge counting off if the guy in the car next to me farts) I should be ok. 

Id say 70% Ill be at finals. I want to go - I really want to defend my title of World Champion of Runner Ups.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was searching for how many points are needed and came back across this thread.

So, it is 40 points needed to get to finals, correct? I've seen a few numbers throw around but wasn't sure which is correct.

If it's 40, I've got to hit at least one more show, since I need 5 more.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I was searching for how many points are needed and came back across this thread.
> 
> So, it is 40 points needed to get to finals, correct? I've seen a few numbers throw around but wasn't sure which is correct.
> 
> If it's 40, I've got to hit at least one more show, since I need 5 more.


40 pts is correct.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've got the points already to qualify. Hoping to win the Cali state title in Modified first though. I'm planning on being there as of right now. Just have to make sure I'm not on the road for work!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I plan on being there, definitely have the points...looking forward to it...


----------

